# Wavemaker



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum and also dont have much experience in equipments. For my new 300 Ltr (Net Water Vol.) tank I have purchased a RESUN WM-015 Wavemaker. I do admit, its not really a wave-maker, more of a water agitator.

I have watched many aquarium photos and videos with wavemakers. In many, I have noticed that the wavemaker is kept atleast 2-3 inches below water surface level and totally submerged. I tried it out in my aquarium and did not notice much water movement/agitation. However, when I keep it on the water surface level, i.e. with the rotors just immersed in water and the inlets (perhaps air inlet) above the surface, there is much more water agitation along with air bubbles.

Would like to know from the forum members, at which position should the wavemaker be kept and if at all completely submerged, then how many inches below water surface level.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Are you looking for surface agitation, or random currents in the tank?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

I was actually looking for waves. But this piece of equipment doesent create a wave really. It rotates the water through its blades.

If kept at surface level it acts more like a agitator and O2 blower into the tank. However, if its kept much below the surface, it doesent create a wave for all practical purpose.

Maybe its much better I kept it as a surface agitator. I was reading an article in the forum library that surface agitation too has its own importance in an aquarium.
Water Movement In The Tank by Marc Elieson

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/w ... vement.php


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I think you may find that when people talk about "waves" or "wavemaking" in the aquarium, they're not really talking about waves on the surface of the water, but rather currents moving different directions in the tank over a relatively short time period, simulating a surge current. The device you have purchased is intended to do exactly that. Any powerhead or HOB filter or air pump can create surface agitation, but they will generally not create "random" (changing) currents within the tank.

You can certainly use it to agitate the surface of the water, but that's not what it's designed to do.

What sorts of filtration are you planning to use on this tank?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

I mount my flow maker 5 inches below the surface and point the nozzle up.

I also move rocks around from time to time so the rock work will create eddies and disrupt the 'straight' flow.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Matrrox

tried out your method - with the wavemaker 5" below the surface with the nozzle pointed upwards. the result was miraculous - its creating waves on the surface which are moving towards the other end of the tank. Thanks anyways.


----------

